# Jealousy?



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

My own thoughts about trading food bowls - is do not allow it. Sometimes it just ends up with trouble. Daisy needs to learn to eat out of her bowl and leave Mimi alone. You might need to just put Daisy in her crate or xpen to eat. She is still young so can easily be distracted from her own food bowl if she thinks that Mimi's is more appealing (even if they are the same food). Mimi should be able to eat in peace and quiet. There might come a point when she does not want Daisy in her food and takes corrective action. However at that point Daisy is much larger so injury to Mimi could happen accidently. Or the same if Mimi goes to Daisy's bowl - which you are starting to see. Yes, it could be the starting of food aggression when she gets upset with Mimi going to her bowl. Another member might have better thoughts on this. But it is best to address it now. For us, we do not let our dogs mess with the other dogs food bowl. When they are both done the bowls come up. I am just of the opinion it is the only thing which is truly their own. Heck, I don't like my husband messing with my dinner plate . Good luck!


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you! I have always been a "free feeder" although my trainer does not agree with me. Mimi has been free fed since coming home. Daisy is doing well with it to. Neither is over weight... Food is apportioned out 2 times a day. It's just recently that Daisy has been this way. Mimi submits... so what I have been doing for now is ensuring Mimi is given food when Daisy has crate time. (Mimi is not crate trained...) and when Daisy goes to bed when my son does, Mimi gets food put in her bowl. It seems to be working. When we catch any hint of aggression we redirect, scold, etc... Trainer comes home first week of January, so I will get more help then. But I agree with you, that we will not allow any aggression because of the chance of Mimi getting injured. Thanks for your input. Any input is helpful.  I also noticed that Daisy is starting to grow her adult teeth, so perhaps that may in some way have something to do with it... as odd as it seems. Mimi is really starting to love her though... and that makes me very happy.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

They shouldn't be eating from each other's bowls, period. It's a shortcut to aggression. What you're doing is good, i.e. feeding the smaller dog when the Golden isn't around, but IMHO you need to teach the Golden to stay away from the other dog's bowl, otherwise it will become a problem one day. My suggestion would be to stop the free-feeding until your Golden has learned not to go to the other dog's bowl. Feed the dogs two or three meals a day. Feed them at the same time but in separate areas of the room, and don't allow the Golden to eat from the other dog's bowl. If you have a verbal "incorrect behaviour" indicator (I use "ah-ah"), this is a good exercise to use it. Once the bowls are empty, pick them up. If either dog doesn't finish its meal, pick the bowl up after five minutes. Don't give more food until the next meal. They'll quickly learn to eat their own food out of their own bowl.

I understand your problem because we have a toy poodle and a young Golden retriever. When we got the Golden as a puppy, he wanted to steal the poodle's food, but we taught him that it was out of bounds. He's 2 years old now, and while he will occasionally glance sideways at the poodle's bowl, he leaves it alone. With the difference in size between the dogs, I've always felt it was important to teach them to respect each other's meal space. Otherwise, the potential for aggression is just too risky for the smaller dog.


----------



## Neciebugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you! I actually tried it today. Daisy laid down and watched Mimi eat. When she tried to get up, I gave her a, "Nah-ah." and she continued to lay. It is a process for sure...


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a similar problem with my 20lb. jack russell and 65lb. golden. 

Phoenix has established he is the alpha and Luna most of the time abides by that but is reminded every so often. 

Luna has never left any food in her bowl and once she's done will try to eat Phoenix's or my bil's toy poodle's food. I have 3 different bowls & they are fed in the diningroom as such; Phoenix in his crate, toy poodle on the step (as I found she likes being higher) and Luna on her bed. Once they are done eating, the bowls are picked up to be washed for their next feeding. I sometimes let Phoenix keep his bowl a bit longer as he has always been allowed access to his daily kibble (before the other 2 came along). Luna is too big to fit in his crate & the toy poodle knows not to. 

This works and they are not allowed to use each other's bowls and if they try, a firm "n'uh uh" from me stops them in their tracks.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

The nipping is very normal. You should see the way my two dogs (both goldens) play. Is there a way you can set up puppy play dates for Daisy? 

I don't have any advice to add about the food other than to say I always feed my dogs separately even though there are no signs of aggression. I just think it's more peaceful for everyone involved.


----------

